# When does a cheque expire



## Prattler

I have being cleaning out my desk and found some oldish cheques that I never cashed. How long is it before a cheque expires. There is nothing on the cheques showing an expiry date.


----------



## mac72

the time limit is six months from date on cheque.  If that has passed you could get them reissued from the original source.


----------



## MugsGame

There was some debate on this before.
I always thought 6 months as well, but some seemed to think this was just a convention and had no legal standing.
Lodge them and see what happens.


----------



## Statler

I think the 6 months is a convention, as I remember being told many years ago that the date on a cheque was not a legal requirement (nothing to back this up other than it came from a reliable source). 
Anyway, if the amounts are relatively small, the chances of the cheques being examined in any detail is pretty slim. I would lodge them and see what happens.


----------



## Janet

*They do check*

I lodged one of my huge dividend cheques from vodafone about a year after receiving it and it was returned to me with a note to contact the issuer and get a new cheque issued as that one was out of date.  And it was only for 34 cent or something like that.   Mind you it's possible that those cheques from Vodafone had a specific expiry date printed on them.  I'd have to check again. 

Still haven't gotten around to writing to Vodafone about it.  Must do that.  Maybe sign up for that re-investment scheme so I don't have to bother with those cheques.  Maybe one day I'll even register on AAM.  Ahhhh.  Procrastination.  Ain't it wonderful.


----------



## Elcato

*Re: They do check*

I actually got a phone call from my credit union manager to tell me that a cheque I had received from them to pay for an item had not being cashed and that they would update my account if it wasn't cashed by the due date (which was six months). So the rules do apply for my CU anyway.


----------



## IsleOfMan

*PMG.*

6 months for normal cheques. Some government cheques (Paymaster general) however had a 3 month limit on them.


----------



## benico

Most banks have a policy to reject cheques after 6 months, however, it is likely that they may honour cheques for upto 6 years, which is the limitation for debt matters (UK limitation act - trying to find actual wording)


----------



## alpha

if i wanted to know the answer to such a question i would ring the bank. it only takes a few seconds for the bank to give you an answer to a question as simple as that.


----------



## moneyhoney

Always assuming procedures in each bank are the same. They often differ.


----------



## alpha

who is always assuming? are you saying people in general?


----------



## Alex

i have been told 6 months by my own bank.

Alex.


----------



## Alex

speaking of cheques, how long does a bank draft last? when do they expire? i send bank drafts to my sister abroad and she is quite slow at cashing them.

Alex.


----------



## brilliant81

They dont expire Alex


----------

